# Floppy, hangy downy thing, loose skin, etc.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of a cat with this? I'm getting really sick and tired of my ex-husband saying that Star is fat. Yes, he is on the heavy side, but until I can get Star to the vet and get an EXPERT'S word on whether he is fat or not, I'd like to be able to show this man that what Star has is normal and that just because he has it, doesn't mean he's fat.

Thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a thread about it with a picture....

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/130175-hanging-belly-male-kitten.html


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Here's a thread about it with a picture....
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/130175-hanging-belly-male-kitten.html


Thanks Marie! This is the thread that I was thinking about when I posted this. HA!! Now I have proof that this is normal. Take *THAT, *Mr. "Star is so fat" Poopy Head!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

my4kitties said:


> I'm getting really sick and tired of my ex-husband saying that Star is fat.


 Grrr! Sounds like you need to retaliatory-tease him about HIS floppy, hangy downy thing/belly. :devil 
I'm sure his body image isn't perfect. _I cannot stand it when people put others down over appearances._


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Since he walks upright the correct term is Muffin Top


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Men can have muffin tops? I thought their bellies were fermentation vats?


----------

